# Members club window stickers position



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I was wondering where members stick the members club window stickers what you think is the best position for the 2 of them?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

One at the bottom on either side of the rear triangle side windows.

Nick


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Stick 'em on yer neighbour's car - just to let them know who drives the REAL car :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TeeTees said:


> Stick 'em on yer neighbour's car - just to let them know who drives the REAL car :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Nem said:


> One at the bottom on either side of the rear triangle side windows.
> 
> Nick


Cheers M8 was thinking of putting them there out of line of sight.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I've got my TTOC ones in the rear quarters as well, plus HMC2005 in each of the front quarterlights and 1 HMC2006 in the rear window above the brake light. When I finally get my replacement Brooklands 2004 one (*ahem* Rob *cough*) I think it will go above the rear view mirror (maybe)......Oh and I've got the TTOC logo and web address on both of my reg plates too  

Do you think anyone will notice? :roll:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> When I finally get my replacement Brooklands 2004 one (*ahem* Rob *cough*)
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

on windscreen behind the rear view mirror and bottom centre of rear window


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > When I finally get my replacement Brooklands 2004 one (*ahem* Rob *cough*)
> ...


Ooh bu&^er - you did, didn't you Rob   . Blimey I did drink a lot that night  Just found it in my DJ 

Huge apologies Rob and huge thanks for reminding me too. Good job I haven't taken it to the cleaners yet :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Talking of which............... I haven't got any HMC 2006 stickers ............ I promise, I was there :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> Talking of which............... I haven't got any HMC 2006 stickers ............ I promise, I was there  :roll:
> 
> Hev x


I saw you in Absolutte :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Talking of which............... I haven't got any HMC 2006 stickers ............ I promise, I was there :roll:
> ...


Which picture? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Hev said:


> Talking of which............... I haven't got any HMC 2006 stickers ............ I promise, I was there :roll:
> 
> Hev x


It was in with your last issue of AbsoluTTe


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Hev said:


> Talking of which............... I haven't got any HMC 2006 stickers ............ I promise, I was there :roll:
> 
> Hev x


It was in with your last issue of AbsoluTTe


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

R6B TT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Talking of which............... I haven't got any HMC 2006 stickers ............ I promise, I was there :roll:
> ...


How come she got two copies! :wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

:roll: No two pic's :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

R6B TT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Talking of which............... I haven't got any HMC 2006 stickers ............ I promise, I was there :roll:
> ...


I think mine got missed ............. none in my envelope...... only AbsoluTTe and a MK2 brochure 

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

mac's TT said:


> :roll: No two pic's :wink:


No, more than that  

Hev x


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Hev said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


What, no flyers either ?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Talking of which............... I haven't got any HMC 2006 stickers ............ I promise, I was there :roll:
> ...


Was that page 3 ? :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

R6B TT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > R6B TT said:
> ...


Nope ....... nada....... nowt else 

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...












Hev x :-*


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Hev said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Thank God that little thingy didn't say "Hello Sailor" :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > TeeTees said:
> ...


It can say anything you want :lol:

Hev x


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Sorry to bring the conversation back to the thread but where do most people put the plastic logo?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

surftt said:


> Sorry to bring the conversation back to the thread but where do most people put the plastic logo?


Do you mean the contemporary badge?










If so, mine is like the picture. Some people put theirs underneath the quattro badge. I have seen one or two just above the rear valance on the large section of the rear bumper.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

surftt said:


> Sorry to bring the conversation back to the thread but where do most people put the plastic logo?


That wasnt the thread I posted but your welcome anyway. Mine is as above positioned just above my quatro badge, it seems the most often place members put it. I also have one on the front here. 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks NaughTTy and Les for the tips, Oh and Les for pinching your thread but useful all the same.


----------

